# ACB confirmation...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I haven't been watching it live just catching some tidbits on twitter...

here is a good one for people...

Senator Durbin is telling a story to defend OBAMACARE about a child that was diagnosed in utero. But yet his party has talked about how having an abortion is ok AFTER LIVE BIRTH.... How can you have it both ways??? Is that considered a child in utero or isn't it???

Other please give updates if you are watching..


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A tweet from someone watching this...



> Washington, DC hypocrisy.
> 
> @SenBooker
> asks to submit a formal letter appealing for greater Covid 19 protections for the Senate confirmation hearings of ACB - Senator Booker makes his appeal while NOT wearing a mask.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Watch this video... you might not have to agree with Tucker at all. But look up what he is talking about. It might make your eyes open a little more. He is telling the truth.

Like I mentioned in another thread. All the Dem's kept hammering on was the ACA. Hmmmm.... didn't every single Dem running for president talk about a MEDICARE FOR ALL PLAN.... so that means the ACA sucks and isn't a good thing. Are they still talking about a MEDICARE FOR ALL.... hmmmm... so the ACA should be scrapped?? Or was it written wrong and is unconstitutional?

Yes let all of this sink in. Plus many Dem Senators and Representatives have all signed onto a Medicare for all type things.... interesting? Remember the "squad" and they are all pushing for a Medicare for all... but yet now they are worried about the ACA?

Then let alone what I have showed Trump saying... People with pre-existing conditions are not going to get cut from insurance. BTW... he has an EO out there that keeps people with pre-existing conditions safe. But again... the media wont tell you this among other things.... oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sen. Durbin claimed that they don't do "back ground" checks at Indiana gun shows....

THIS IS A LIE... they do infact do back ground checks at Indiana gun shows. Look at the lies they keep telling. Hmmmm.... why isnt there a count of lies told by Senators and Representatives like they have going for Trump.... oke: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The Dem's on the panel are trying to paint her as a "racist".... do you know she has two adopted BLACK children.

WOW.... please people wake up on how our elected officals are idiots and are not working for the people. They are pushing a narrative for a party and playing party politics.

Again this isn't a Dem vs Republican thing I am talking about. It is that these people have been in power too long and are just trying to keep power. TERM LIMITS!!!! :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

durbin again...

Just just argued that a statistical propensity of a certain group to commit felony crimes should be sufficient to take away their constitutional rights because it's more practical.

Isn't this PROFILING????

You see how some dont understand the hypocrisy they are saying just to fit a narrative. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A senator from RI went off about "dark money"....

Sen. Cruz's rebutel....

https://twitter.com/ComfortablySmug/sta ... 5464784896


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

For MSN to post these you really must know that it is killing them... this should show you how much more of how good she will be as a justice. :beer: :thumb: oke:



> 1. Barrett leaned heavily on precedent to kind of reassure her critics
> 2. She framed herself as more open-minded than her critics paint her
> 3. Despite her prior rulings, Barrett insists she's 'not hostile to the ACA'


yesterday and today all they have been doing is attacking her on the ACA.... and like I mentioned in this and other posts... Funny many of the Dem Senators who are attacking her on the ACA are the same ones who support MEDICARE FOR ALL and also ran for president on a MEDICARE FOR ALL. Which again why attack someone on something you know is failing the people. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A few things I have been reading and what "people" have been saying or complaining about is this....

ACB has no "firm" views on many topics. Well.... THAT IS GOOD to a certain extent. A judge should look at the evidence/case and see how it compares to the consitution, laws, and prior precedent. Each case could have its own intricate details that make them special or unique. So you cant say.... OH I AM AGAINST CLIMATE CHANGE.... how do you know what you will be looking at in a case? You cant say... I am against/for abortion or Roe vs Wade.... Well because each case could be different. Same goes for gun rights and everything else. There could be one detail that nobody knows of that could make a case for or against the constitution. IT IS WHAT A JUDGE SHOULD BE..... IMPARTIAL!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I watched some of the process and one thing is clear. She was the smartest person in the room.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I watched where the Senator from Hawaii (horinto sp?) questioned her about if she had every "sexually" assaulted anyone. The Senator is catching alot of flack for this. But she is covering her backside because of the Kavanaugh hearing. She pre-faced the question with... "i always ask this question".... yeah right... LOL But if she is ever in another hearing we will have to see if this holds true. :thumb:

BTW... I felt that the Senator from MN Koublachar didn't look too good yesterday with some of her questioning. She kept repeating things and got the exact same answers. She was trying for "gotcha" type things and got blown out of the water by ACB.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

It appears to me Amy Coney Barrett is the Smartest
one in the Room and making some Board Members
look like Fools!

Meet our next Supreme Court Judge.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> BTW... I felt that the Senator from MN Koublachar didn't look too good yesterday with some of her questioning.


I cant believe she ran for president and some democrats supported her. She doesnt have the intelligence for the position she is in now. The old cliche about people rising to the level of their incompetence should have kickedvin for her long ago.

As for ACB I may not agree with some of her future rulings since past judges have been disappointing, but it appears she will be a constitutional driven judge, not a bench legislator like Obamas appointments.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think that all the Dem's on the board/committee showed how partisan they really are. Escpecially with the line of questioning. That is why I think they looked so stupid.

Many lied about things during the questioning. They lied about what ACB actually wrote in her reviews. They lied about information and things... GUN LAWS... (see video below)... and other things.






That is the issue I have.... they try for Gotcha stuff. It isn't interview tactics... it is showing the problem with our elected officials... ALL OF THEM.


----------

